# can I paint laminate?



## rocco92 (Aug 10, 2007)

Someone approached me and wants me to paint a laminate desktop. It is hard laminate and black. How would I prep this and what kind of paint to use? 

Thank you


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

We painted a very nice laminate cabinet for one of our commercial customers a shoe store, This piece is in a very high traffic area and has held up great for about six months now. We lightly scuffed surface, cleaned and primed with Styx primer(this stuff is great). you must let it cure well before you topcoat, at least 24 hours. you will only need the oil Styx if there is glues,stains etc.. that could blead though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Primer with great adhesion is the key, never heard of the above primer. But am interested. XIM is also a great primer that has great adhesion. You still want to use a good top coat. Primer is what's going to hold it all together.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

Wing, cant aggree with you more, We have used xim bonding primer many times before and then found this stuff, Ben Moore started carrying it after they aquired coronado.

*STIX Bonding Primer*

A waterborne urethane acrylic bonding primer the strongly bonds to hard, glossy paints and other challenging substrates such as PVC, vinyl, fiberglass, glazed block, tile, pre-coated siding, and galvanized metals. It levels to a smooth film to dramatically improve the topcoat appearance. May be topcoated with latex, alkyd, epoxy, urethane, or lacquer coatings. May be used in interior or exterior applications. It resists blistering, cracking, and wrinkling of top coats due to moisture. Cures in low temperatures down to 35 F. The waterborne formula has low odor and low VOC. Covers approximately 400 sq. ft. per gallon on smooth surfaces. 
*No. SXA110099-01:* Gallon
stuff, I have painted old vinyl flooring, priming with styx first and that floor looks brand new a year later.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm gonna check this stuf out. Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good to hear about the STIX primer.....I'm glad to hear good feedback about this product. I think i'm gonna start carrying it to go along side XIM and Fresh Start for another option.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Good to hear about the STIX primer.....I'm glad to hear good feedback about this product. I think i'm gonna start carrying it to go along side XIM and Fresh Start for another option.


NCPaint1, It has a HUGE following already with our customers! The best part is that it is Low VOC unlike our must trusted XIM....


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> NCPaint1, It has a HUGE following already with our customers! The best part is that it is Low VOC unlike our must trusted XIM....


Low Voc..yes

Harmful?..yes....It gives off glycol ether vapours.....Wear a respirator!

http://www.coronadopaint.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=51


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Makes me think of an old school sprayman, spraying oil with a cig hanging out his mouth.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear the positive feedback about stix. We brought in all the Insl-x products once Ben Moore bought them out. I tend to sell a lot of stix and aqua lock, everthing else is slow going for us.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

is this good to use for priming old oil paint before applying latex ????


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

BMWDealer said:


> Glad to hear the positive feedback about stix. We brought in all the Insl-x products once Ben Moore bought them out. I tend to sell a lot of stix and aqua lock, everything else is slow going for us.


 
The aqua-lock allows tannin bleed....I used some to paint over old wooden doors/trim and it bled through...I had to go over it with oil primer...{It claims to be able to seal it,but even with 2 coats,it didn't.}


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

tedrin said:


> The aqua-lock allows tannin bleed....I used some to paint over old wooden doors/trim and it bled through...I had to go over it with oil primer...{It claims to be able to seal it,but even with 2 coats,it didn't.}



I brought the Aqua Lock in....seems decent. Oil will almost always block tannin bleed. I dont know why any company would say that a latex will block it...tannins are water soluable.:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just read the can Tedrin....the Latex doesn't say it will block tannin.....the OIL does though


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Stix is good stuff and is from Insl-X who make Cabinet coat. Gotta move with stix as it dries very fast.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I just read the can Tedrin....the Latex doesn't say it will block tannin.....the OIL does though


 
I had my doubts before I even used the product that it would seal the tannin bleed...I gave it a try...It is a stain blocking primer that seals water stains,smoke and more...I assumed that Tannin stains were similar to water damage stains...Obviously they are different stains.

http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=54

Per data sheet:

As a stain killer, Aqua Lock Plus ™ provides excellent stain blocking properties
against common stains, such as water stains, smoke stains, graffiti, crayons, lipstick and
finger paints. However, it is recommended to thoroughly clean the affected surface areas
as directed above before application. Some difficult stains may require two prime coat​
applications.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

rocco92 said:


> Someone approached me and wants me to paint a laminate desktop. It is hard laminate and black. How would I prep this and what kind of paint to use?
> 
> Thank you


I was in one of those big box stores and found a product for countertop coating. Tintable to 16 colors, moisture resistant and can be applied without primer directly to laminate. Instructions read: Allow 3 days for surface to dry. Holy cow.....


----------

